# Bottled Mustard Sauce



## RiversideSm0ker (Sep 4, 2018)

Hey there, I just wanted to give a shout out for anybody wanting to test out a mustard barbecue sauce but don't want to try actually making one. I would recommend trying this one from Sweet Baby Ray's. It's called Sweet Golden Mustard. I tried it on a rack of baby backs and on some grilled chicken. The ribs were good but I think that the sauce needed to be applied a bit heavier on the ribs for better effect. It's a thin sauce. The place this shined was on the chicken. My Lord this was like nirvana. I am definitely going to try some of the recipes for mustard sauces that are here on SMF but to just get my feet wet with this kind of sauce I don't believe I could have made a better choice for a bottled version. Here is the link to the sauce so you can see what the bottle looks like. I give this one a resounding two thumbs up!

https://www.sweetbabyrays.com/Sauces/Barbecue-Sauces/Sweet-Golden-Mustard-Barbecue-Sauce

George


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 4, 2018)

I mix it with hot sauce and use it on wings , or for dipping . Good stuff .


----------



## bbqbrett (Sep 4, 2018)

I have used it but only for a dipping sauce.  I may have to try some on some chicken.


----------



## bertjo44 (Sep 4, 2018)

I can second this. I tried it a few weeks ago on grilled chicken thighs and it was good.


----------



## ksblazer (Sep 9, 2018)

Thanks for telling us about this. I've been wanting to try some mustard sauces and have seen this on the store shelves, pondered giving it a try.

Next time I see some. I'll buy it and give it a try.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 9, 2018)

I wonder how it compares to the Heinz One..the Heinz one is super sugary. <Like most commercial sauces> some one gonna have to compare!


----------



## hillbilly jim (Sep 10, 2018)

Got 4 or 5 bottles in the pantry and use it regularly on yard bird.


----------



## greg1 (Sep 11, 2018)

It's a pretty good mustard sauce what I like to do to kick it up a notch, is 1 cup of the mustard, 1/2 cup of a thicker bbq sauce I use Cattleman's Memphis Sweet, then I add about 3 tablespoons of Sriracha sauce to it.  It sure kicks chicken and pork up a notch.


----------



## Troy1436 (Sep 19, 2018)

I tried quite a few of the bottled mustard sauces at the store  taste like sugar, water and mustard mixed in I did not like any of them. Me I like a vinegar mustard Base my go-to is Johnny Harris from Georgia. It's awesome on pulled pork.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 19, 2018)

Troy1436 said:


> I tried quite a few of the bottled mustard sauces at the store  taste like sugar, water and mustard mixed in I did not like any of them. Me I like a vinegar mustard Base my go-to is Johnny Harris from Georgia. It's awesome on pulled pork.


Thats why I make my own..it's all far to sweet.


----------

